# Actually MX Leader 54 cm!!



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Nice MX Leader!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-54-...2QQihZ015QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

nice.

that headset is chunky..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Another seller that doesn't know the world extends beyond the US!


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I imagine he knows it exists, just doesn't want to deal with international shipping, potential fraud etc.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

I really don't recommend MXL's in sizes smaller than 56.
A Corsa is more than stiff and heavy enough, unless you are really, really short and porkly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

wasfast said:


> I imagine he knows it exists, just doesn't want to deal with international shipping, potential fraud etc.


Yeah the shipping is a B%tch.

Go to the post office, pay for stamps, walk out of post office.

Yup, the shipping part is hard.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes.. you still have a chance! this bike is relisted again


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

kdub said:


> toomanybikes.. you still have a chance! this bike is relisted again


I just bought a Corsa on the weekend.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes is your name.. there is always room for one more


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2006)

kdub said:


> toomanybikes is your name.. there is always room for one more


Eh, I'm gonna sell the Colnago - don't really want it anyway.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes, did you get the new Merckx frame you bought off Philippe yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

kdub said:


> toomanybikes, did you get the new Merckx frame you bought off Philippe yet?



Nope, not yet.

It was only shipped on the 25th of November and is coming by post from France so I expect it will take another couple of weeks.


----------

